# Droopy leaves dwc



## Cjweed (Jan 21, 2021)

Help! I started off with 5 plants, 3 died im down to 2 plants left. I don’t know what to do anymore. I have tried everything I woke up this morning and one of the plants is droopy, like the other 3 that died. If you have any advice let me know ASAP! Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2021)

Give us some information on what you are doing with the plants. PH,Nutes,temps and etc.
Im guessing its DWC.


----------



## Cjweed (Jan 22, 2021)

I keep my PH around 6, I feed them and replace there nutrients every Sunday, the water temp is at constant 77 f. Every time I top off my plants I give them hydroguard. Yes it is dwc,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

OK looks bad what do you roots look like ? Did you start Hydroguard  after seeing brown roots?


----------



## Cjweed (Jan 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Give us some information on what you are doing with the plants. PH,Nutes,temps and etc.
> Im guessing its DWC.





RosterTheCog said:


> OK looks bad what do you roots look like ? Did you start Hydroguard  after seeing brown roots?


the roots are white, I’ve been using hydroguard since week two of plant life


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

Like Weedhopper asked what is temp of your grow room itself and how close are the lights , type etc....
Have you done anything just before that plant drooped like that?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

Cjweed said:


> I keep my PH around 6, I feed them and replace there nutrients every Sunday, the water temp is at constant 77 f. Every time I top off my plants I give them hydroguard. Yes it is dwc,


Do you change the whole Reservoir water or just top up?
Good site to look at








						Deep Water Culture: Your Hydro Questions Answered! | Grow Weed Easy
					

Deep Water Culture (DWC) means growing your plant with the roots in a bubbling reservoir of nutrient water. This perfect root environment is what gives DWC-grown plants their remarkable growth speed!




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## Cjweed (Jan 22, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Do you change the whole Reservoir water or just top up?
> Good site to look at
> 
> 
> ...


Yes every Sunday I change the reservoir, and throughout the week I just top it when it needs too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

Cjweed said:


> Yes every Sunday I change the reservoir, and throughout the week I just top it when it needs too


Wilted leaves usually mean either under or over watering or occasionally some other shock. Since they are in DWC, underwatering is unlikely and overwatering is actually lack of air to the roots, the top of the water should look like it is boiling with air. Small bubbles are usually considered better than large bubbles but they must be breaking the surface to make splashes. Ideal water temp for DWC is 68 deg, any higher and the water looses its ability to hold oxygen rapidly. This can show itself as wilting. ph could also be an issue though nute deficiencies are usually the first symptoms not wilting of incorrect ph. The recent change they have had is the change in nutes so lets consider that as a possibility for the problem. Have you checked the EC/PPM
Check your air supply and make sure you have good air (O2) circulating in to the room. Sealed room will produce CO2. no good


----------



## Cjweed (Jan 22, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Like Weedhopper asked what is temp of your grow room itself and how close are the lights , type etc....
> Have you done anything just before that plant drooped like that?


The temperature is at 84 last time I checked and the lights are about 20 away I will have to double check from the plants and I can’t think of anything that I did I just noticed it getting droopy by its self


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

Cjweed said:


> The temperature is at 84 last time I checked and the lights are about 20 away I will have to double check from the plants and I can’t think of anything that I did I just noticed it getting droopy by its selfp down and check on the air stones


I would get water temp down 68 and check airstones for good supply


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2021)

Too hot and not enough Oxygen.


----------

